
Dennis Ritchie hated const and volatile with a passion - ltcode
https://www.lysator.liu.se/c/dmr-on-noalias.html
======
dalke
How do you get "hated ... with a passion" from that? It's like all those links
"watch <name> DEMOLISH <other name>" for something which is at best a sharp
criticism.

He writes that 'const' in the proposed X3J11 language isn't workable, and that
const and volatile don't "carry their weight."

His "hate", or rather "strong disagreement", is with the "noalias" qualifier.
I mean, he titled a section "noalias is an abomination". If you wanted a real
attention getter, then there's your pull quote.

If you think he "hated const and volatile with a passion", then how do you
describe his distaste for "noalias"?

